# injector wires???



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Ok I've looked every where and have got nothing. I opened up my harness to get rid all the wires to the stuff that I've taken off, while Im in there I notice there are only two sets of wires going to the injectors, one set for the driver side and one for the passenger side but you can see where "Im guessing" there used to be some wires going to each individual injector but it looks like they have been cut and all the injectors hooked to one wire. Has anyone else ever encoutered or heard this problem... any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

that just means the service campaign has been performed.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

are you sure because it sounds like the injectors are firing together and not individually.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yeah. that's how they work.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems a bit odd to me. The "batch fire" portion of the ECU programming isn't supposed to kick in til 3000 rpm, so why would they screw up the wiring like that and make it batch fire all the time...... It can always be undone from what I have read, though. I thought the so called service campaign was for leaking injectors, what does the injector wiring have to do with that.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> yeah. that's how they work.


Answers of more than 5 words, please.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

well i will tell you how it all works out after im done... I will post pics to show what all im doing.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]are you sure because it sounds like the injectors are firing together and not individually.[/QUOTE]


AZ-ZBum said:


> yeah. that's how they work.


You want more than 5 words? How about this:
Download the 1985 factory service manual here:
http://www.carfiche.com
Read section EF & EC-22.

I'm not going to take the time to type out something that is already easily accessible.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Seems a bit odd to me. The "batch fire" portion of the ECU programming isn't supposed to kick in til 3000 rpm, so why would they screw up the wiring like that and make it batch fire all the time...... It can always be undone from what I have read, though. I thought the so called service campaign was for leaking injectors, what does the injector wiring have to do with that.


You haven't ever opened an ECU, have you? There are only two triggers. So no matter if you undo the campaign wiring, you still have 2 signals each firing 3 injectors off each pulse.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> You haven't ever opened an ECU, have you? There are only two triggers. So no matter if you undo the campaign wiring, you still have 2 signals each firing 3 injectors off each pulse.


Only ever saw one Z31 ECU, and I didn't open it since it worked perfectly fine, sorry....  Still doesn't explain much. Why would Nissan have 6 sets of wires and only 2 triggers.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Only ever saw one Z31 ECU, and I didn't open it since it worked perfectly fine, sorry....  Still doesn't explain much. Why would Nissan have 6 sets of wires and only 2 triggers.


Not a clue. Cause that's all they needed?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

so no matter how they are wired they are going to batch fire???


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]so no matter how they are wired they are going to batch fire???[/QUOTE]
exactly....


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

why dont they fire separately?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]why dont they fire separately?[/QUOTE]Near as I can figure, ECU technology back then wasn't up to true sequential injection capabilities, at least not on a V6 engine. Certainly not on a turbo car. A couple years down the road, yeah, but not in 1985 or even '86. Even in '87 only a couple cars had it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]why dont they fire separately?[/QUOTE]cause there are only two firing triggers.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

well then I DIDN'T think that they would batch fire all the time. But i think Im still going to go on with previous plans I still have to go through my harness and get ride of a bunch of wiring.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I dont have a CHTS or else it isn't where its supposed to be. Do the maxima VG's have it in the same place or was it moved to another location?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Probably in a different location then. You sure it's not in the front of the driver side head? It's pretty hard to see actually. And why didn't you start a new thread since this is a different subject.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I didn't want to clutter the forums and I thought I would just start a new subject in my existing thread. I know where the chts is supposed to be,next to the thermastat but there aren't any wires leading there or anything all you can see the hole left from where something used to be.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]I didn't want to clutter the forums and I thought I would just start a new subject in my existing thread. I know where the chts is supposed to be,next to the thermastat but there aren't any wires leading there or anything all you can see the hole left from where something used to be.[/QUOTE]
Then it sounds like someone didn't put it in.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Probably was replaced by an inline resistor. I forget what the CHTS does exactly, but I think the ECU cuts power based on what it reads from it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Probably was replaced by an inline resistor. I forget what the CHTS does exactly, but I think the ECU cuts power based on what it reads from it.


http://www.carfiche.com

You can read what it does and when it does it if you had a manual. Much better than GUESSING what it does and being wrong.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I've already downloded that so my question is do I need to put a chts on my car or not. will it help with my car running rich, because I've already checked the rest of the sensors that would cause your car to run rich.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> http://www.carfiche.com
> 
> You can read what it does and when it does it if you had a manual. Much better than GUESSING what it does and being wrong.


I have the manual, just wasn't going to take the time to look in it right when I'm getting ready to leave for work.  So that comment of yours was useless and unproductive.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]I've already downloded that so my question is do I need to put a chts on my car or not. will it help with my car running rich, because I've already checked the rest of the sensors that would cause your car to run rich.[/QUOTE]
That would be a safe bet.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So I'm correct by default anyway, because running too rich causes a loss of power.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ECU doesn't "cut power". ECU may dump too much fuel. But that doesn't cut power either. It does cause a huge waste of fuel. I guess timing could be affected, but mostly the CHTS is for cold startups. Once the engine is warm, it is supposed to more or less ignore the CHTS.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> ECU doesn't "cut power". ECU may dump too much fuel. But that doesn't cut power either. It does cause a huge waste of fuel. I guess timing could be affected, but mostly the CHTS is for cold startups. Once the engine is warm, it is supposed to more or less ignore the CHTS.


I can see why it's not used in cars anymore....... And yes too much fuel beyond a certain point (I think the A/F ratio is around 5.5:1) causes a large loss of power.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I came home after school today and I was going to grab a part off of the parts car I have out back... somebody smashed in all the window on the car, they were in perfect condition the only thing I could do was take pictures and file a report I got a picture of the foot prints of whoever did it.


----------

